# Non-raw dog smell!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Whew! I forgot what a non-raw fed dog smelled like! 

My mom's sheltie came down last night to stay with us for 10 days. After being tumbled by and playing with Anna I got a big whiff of doggyness smell! 

DH was like "OMG!! What is that?!?"

I guess you don't realize what a difference it makes until you compare the two side by side. Anna/Dunc, non-doggy smell, Rebel the sheltie doggy d'odor! Ten days of doggy odor! Blah!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, that was the first thing I noticed about Jerzey when I picked her up... she smelled.







I plan on picking up some quarters this afternoon and seeing how she does with them as a meal.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I plan on giving him a few chicken necks to chew on during his stay. Mom started to give him pork neck bones and stuff to chew on, then her vet discouraged her from it. Sigh. 

He did get some tripe this morning though...the little buggar went crazy!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As far as I can tell, there is no difference in body odor. I foster all the time and the fosters all stink from the terrible conditions they came from. Once they are bathed, they smell just like my dogs and stay that way. I suspect that you just take better care of your dog than most people.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No, there's a difference. Duncan used to be kibble fed, but since going to raw we have no doggy smell. Other than that, we don't do anything different. It's probably not THAT bad, but since we've grown accustomed to having no doggy odor, it just seems bad.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this odor from his body or his mouth?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't feed raw and my dogs do not smell. I brush them several times a week and bath them three times a year. They do not smell.

Wish I knew someone who feeds raw so I could do a sniff on them.

I have some very non dog people who visit and also picky nose people and they have never said they smell, and these pople relatives would spkea their mind. 

Maybe bad grooming or bad kibble ?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I feed my GSD raw and he can get plenty stinky.







I guess it's all subjective and your nose.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It's from his body, that "been out running" type doggie odor. 

I'm not saying all kibble fed dogs smell or all raw fed dogs don't, but ours have lost their smell after being switched to raw.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I can relate. Risa has pretty much no odor. I went to a dog show and as a large dog passed me I got a whiff of him and thought "OMG it smells like dog in here!"









Not all non-raw-fed dogs smell, of course. But when they do, I think we raw feeders tend to notice it more.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RacerXI feed my GSD raw and he can get plenty stinky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that it can/is so subjective but I do *think* I noticed a significant difference in smell when Allie came to us and we switched her to raw.

One thing that I do not think is up for debate.. lol... is the POOP smell, you gotta admit that the poop is way less smelly... we have done kibble with raw, just kibble and just raw and always notice when we are not doing all raw because of the smell of the poop..hehe. Again, might just be my dogs!


----------

